# cost of living - sydney suburb



## staffsgirldreamingofoz (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi 

I'm currently a student nurse and looking to emigrate upon qualification.... my husband is in the what we would say building trade here (uk) and works as an assistant manager in a company who works in property maitenance and insurance repairs (fires/floods etc) so not sure where his job would fit into at the moment or annual wage.... 

However looking at rough monthly costs for the following: 

X2 adults 
X2 children (10yrs/6yrs on arrival) 
House - 4 bed around a maximum of $650k - as we anticipate our house sale to make us an equity of £100k and a deposit value of £80k when taking out moving costs and set us Costs in Aus. 
My wage should be around $65-£75k PA 

What would the monthly bills roughly would be on the details above in a suburb like wollongong, Illawarra, sutherland shire, or central coast etc. So really looking at places where there might be a higher pool of jobs, especially for my husband really. 

Any advise would be fantastic. Thanks


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

staffsgirldreamingofoz said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm currently a student nurse and looking to emigrate upon qualification.... my husband is in the what we would say building trade here (uk) and works as an assistant manager in a company who works in property maitenance and insurance repairs (fires/floods etc) so not sure where his job would fit into at the moment or annual wage....
> 
> ...


Hi
Unfortunately housing prices in NSW are extremely high,and for the budget you have set you would certainly be struggling to find a place in Sutherland Shire, you mayfind something a lot further away but the you face a long commute. 
Here is a link to the best web site for housing:
www.realestate.com.au
As far as bills go Council rates are around $2000 per year and water and sewage about the same , assuming you use a moderate amount of water.
Electricity is expensive, depending on your usage the average 4 person family would spend around $150 to $200 per month.
Have you fully investigated your idea of obtaining a visa based on your qualifications? Here is a link you may find useful,http://www.nursingmidwiferyboard.gov.au/Registration-and-Endorsement/International.aspx
My wife and 2 daughters are in nursing and getting a full-time job for a graduate without experince is difficult, usually you start off part time and progress to fill time.
Good [email protected]


----------



## staffsgirldreamingofoz (Mar 10, 2016)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi
> Unfortunately housing prices in NSW are extremely high,and for the budget you have set you would certainly be struggling to find a place in Sutherland Shire, you mayfind something a lot further away but the you face a long commute.
> Here is a link to the best web site for housing:
> 
> ...


Hey

Thanks for you're reply, much appreciated 

umm ok so maybe a bigger commute then  however upon looking at my husbands role and the role of a foreman supervisor its kind of on the similar tracks, that job is worth around $80-$100k PA so would make a significant increase on our monthly take home figures, but again im going blind at his job as not really sure where he slots into the job market in Australia....

I will be a newly qualified nurse when i apply, as i turn 33 about 8 months after so to get the points for my age, i need to be pretty sharpish on applying, however the wait for the visa and organisation of the move, i anticipate that ill have around 1-2 years work experience in a nursing role by the time we make the official move....

We're in the really early stages of trying to figure out if we could afford to live in Australia so trying to look at all areas for now.... ideally the commute i would limit is 60 minutes there and 60 minutes back maximum....hopefully! haha

thanks again


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

staffsgirldreamingofoz said:


> Hey
> 
> Thanks for you're reply, much appreciated
> 
> ...


I dont know about your husband's exact position but I think you may be a bit optimistic expecting a salary that large.
Check with Ahpra regarding your elegibilty for registration if you are a new graduate, they may require you have some experience first.
In Sydney a 60 minute commute is considered not much, people frequently travel daily from Newcastle or the Blue Mountains which can be up to 2 hours each way.
If you don't mind an adventure you might want to explore the option of state sponsorship for a job in remote areas, however you may not want to seeing you have small children.


----------

